# House of Beor and the union with Elves



## Anamatar IV (Feb 21, 2003)

There were three Men and Elf unions in marriage throughout the History of Middle-earth

Beren and Luthien
Tuor and Idril
Aragorn and Arwe

Has it ever struck you that all the Men in these unions are of the Line of Beor? It was also the House of Beor that first met an Elf of Beleriand (Felagund.) hmmm. Is this a coinsidence or something more?


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 22, 2003)

Tuor is of the house of Hador, Haleth and Beor.

Beren can claim ancestry form the Marach , since his great-grandmother, Adanel, was the grand-daughter of Marach, thus he has Hadorian blood in him. 

I don't think Aragon can be classified as 'Beorian', though most of the faithful were of the House of Beor, in descent. 

Two more possible unions could've been Turin and Finduilas and Andreth and Aegnor. 

I think it is just a combination of the three Edainic houses, mainly the Hador and Beor.


----------



## gate7ole (Feb 25, 2003)

Especially Aragorn (and his line from Elros), can be considered more of Hador's family. Remember that after the Dagor Bragollach, most of the Beorings were scattered and mingled with the other two houses, losing in a way their identity.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Feb 26, 2003)

I wonder why the unions between men and elves are always a female elf and a man ...have there ever been marriageds or love between male elves and women or is that unnatural or something ???


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

There was also the marriage of one of Nimrodels maidens to one of the princes of Dol Amroth though i'm not sure of his ancestry.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 9, 2003)

Her companion, Mithrellas, married Imrazor, the 'Numenorean', father of Galador (who was the first lord of dol Amroth)


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Mar 11, 2003)

But most of the Dunedain ahd dark ahir as the Beorians. This must be due to the recessive blonde genes. It is a very low chance that blondeness will be inherited if one parent is dark-haired. In 200 years or something like that blondeness will be dead, the last blonde will live in Finland because they let in very few immigrants, it was soemthing like 10 last year. We are a dying breed, we blondes.

Húrin Thalion


----------

